#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Mechanical Engineering Notes >  >  Introduction of matlab free lecture note free download, Computer Aided Design pdf notes

## ajay_parihar

*Introduction:* 
Basically MATLAB is software which is  related to the graphics in mathematical way in the form of matrices and  explains some 2-dimensional and 3-dimensional geometry.

*Some arithmetic operations* There are some following operations, which can be used in MATLAB software
*              Addition*
*-              Subtraction*
**             Multiplication*
*/              Division*
*^             Power*





  Similar Threads: Brouwers fixed point theorem free pdf lecture note download, Computer Aided Design pdf notes Introduction of computer graphics free pdf lecture download, Computer Aided Design pdf notes Bezier curve aspects free lecture note download, Computer Aided Design pdf notes Parametric representation of synthetic curves free pdf note free download, Computer Aided Design pdf notes Parametric continuity condition free lecture note download, Computer Aided Design pdf notes

----------

